# avid PT10 HD native anyone?



## bradp (May 4, 2012)

I tried to set up the sound card calibration today using the Digidesign 96IO and ProTools 10hd native on mac 10.6.8, without success.
I did get the IO working, the levels of IO as shown in REW were way off. (REW inputs metered -12 below the out meter). i was not able to get levels equal with external or plane loop back routing.(going from out to input on the interface) (OT: i noticed there is a red peak indicator above the green/yellow indicator, not sure what the red one is. it is well above the green/yellow. Ill be sure to read up tho).
When i did a calibration, REW returned a dialog box that said the impulse was not where it should be. Not knowing what it should be, i was a bit confused. (Just started reading manual and help files.)
so, 
anybody have any experience using this interface with REW? (ya, I've read about mac external FW and USB interfaces etc...and know this may not work as I thought it would ;-)
The 96IO audio interface is connected to the Avid HD native card in the mac. I can use "core audio" app to route the signal thru the avid hardware, REW does work with this routing method.

2 things that confuse me:

1. when protools is used to check input and output calibration on the 96IO, its dead on. With REW its about 12db different.
2. The dialog box from REW saying "the impulse is not where it should be"

I did successfully calibrate the stock mac's card with no problems. sweet!

tia, 
brad


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

bump

Can anyone help?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*> This link goes to "bradp(s)" measurement thread .* 










> ie; He seems to have moved past this specific soundcard concern ( from what I can understand ) & is currently measuring his speakers .


:sn:


----------



## bradp (May 4, 2012)

thanks earl for all you help!
I have used my macbook pro for running REW thru the macpro protools system. done the cal file, and started to measure my room... after much, iv come to using the eq file in rew to create correction eq with the waves Q10 eq. I have started to do some mixing with the correction and am still evaluating the out comes of whether or not using corrective eq is an effective method to improve mix translation to different systems.
ill keep your informed!


----------



## jrhager84 (May 26, 2012)

I don't think you can run PT10 HD in 'native' mode with a 96i/o, can you? What card are you using to connect the 96 i/o to your computer? You should be in full "HD" mode with an Avid interface/HD card...

I've got PT10HD with my duet/babyface, I'll see if I get results after my 5th post, and download of REW5. Hope to have helped at least slightly!


----------



## bradp (May 4, 2012)

jrhager84 said:


> I don't think you can run PT10 HD in 'native' mode with a 96i/o, can you? What card are you using to connect the 96 i/o to your computer? You should be in full "HD" mode with an Avid interface/HD card...
> 
> I've got PT10HD with my duet/babyface, I'll see if I get results after my 5th post, and download of REW5. Hope to have helped at least slightly!


hey jr,
you can use any output. just select it in the settings.. 96, aggregate, or built in. have you been following the forums at avid regarding pt10?


----------

